# A conversion like you've never seen before...16' Performer



## LMBDave (Sep 17, 2011)

Been doing a lot of conversions to small boat lately, mostly 10-12 footers...I really like the old fiberglass Tri Hull Columbian boats, they're nice and wide and generally pretty inexpensive...compared to a wide aluminum jon. 

Recently I had a vision...I had a great idea for an awesome rod box...But the smaller boats that i normally convert arent big enough for what i had invsioned...so started looking at some bigger boats. I looked at all kinds of boats, but mostly i was looking for an aluminum wide v hull...but then I had an even better idea! People get rid of old ski boats and open bow runabouts all the time for dirt cheap, i thought it would be cool to find an old tri hull Glastron or Reinell and try my handy work on something like that...took a look on good'ol craiglist and this is what i found...







She's a 1970's 16' Performer...picked her up for $400 and she RUNS!! 1975 Mercury 85hp 2 stroke outboard with power start. Sitting on a 1998 EZ Loader trailer.

Started the conversion a couple days ago, here are some pics of the progress, including the rod box.














































more pics coming soon...


----------



## BtsNhoS (Sep 17, 2011)

wow thats pretty sweet i really like the rod holders


----------



## LMBDave (Sep 22, 2011)

Got some more work done on the Performer conversion. Check it out!

Water proofed the framing










Fitting the decking, hatches and walls















Water proofed the decking, hatches and walls










next step: carpet


----------



## LMBDave (Sep 22, 2011)

Got all the carpet laid out and installed. I decided to go with a darker carpet than i normally use, i think it came out looking really nice.































Got all the hinges and door straps installed










Next steps: Floor carpet, install seats, and install bow mount trolling motor.


----------



## devilmutt (Sep 22, 2011)

I like it. Tons of these old boats around.


----------



## MikefromSliderG5 (Sep 22, 2011)

I have to say, that is pretty darn cool!


----------



## freetofish (Sep 22, 2011)

Great job... Good post... as much as I like it, i would be concerned about the amount of weight you added... I would guess between 400 and 500 lbs.
The job does look great.


----------



## bulldog (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm having a hard time believing my eyes. That is an awesome build. Keep the pics coming please!!


----------



## LMBDave (Sep 22, 2011)

devilmutt said:


> I like it. Tons of these old boats around.



I KNOW!!! they are all over craigslist and they go for dirt! Haha like i said, i got mine for $400 with the trailer and it runs perfectly!


----------



## LMBDave (Sep 22, 2011)

freetofish said:


> Great job... Good post... as much as I like it, i would be concerned about the amount of weight you added... I would guess between 400 and 500 lbs.
> The job does look great.



Nah not that much...maybe 150, the framing really isnt as heavy as it looks, i can lift them out by myself. I took her out yesterday for her maiden voyage and she sat nice and flat and didnt show any signs of struggle from the added weight.


----------



## LMBDave (Sep 22, 2011)

bulldog said:


> I'm having a hard time believing my eyes. That is an awesome build. Keep the pics coming please!!



U got it man, I got some more work done to it today, but it got too dark to take pictures so ill try to get some posted tomorrow...still trying to figure out how i want to mount the seats...any suggestions anyone???


----------



## 79Stroker (Sep 23, 2011)

For the seats what about building a stair step on that back wall you would set on the stair, then when it was time to fish it would make it easy to climb out


----------



## bulldog (Sep 23, 2011)

79Stroker said:


> For the seats what about building a stair step on that back wall you would set on the stair, then when it was time to fish it would make it easy to climb out



Good idea.


----------



## LMBDave (Sep 27, 2011)

79Stroker said:


> For the seats what about building a stair step on that back wall you would set on the stair, then when it was time to fish it would make it easy to climb out



that is an excellent idea, i considered something similar but in the end i ended going with a pair of standard fishing seats that i picked up on CL for $40...Installed them on an 8" pedestal.


----------



## LMBDave (Sep 27, 2011)

Here are some more pics!

Carpeted the floor





Installed the Driver and Passenger seats





Installed the rear pedestal seat










Installed the Bow mount minn kota




















more pics coming...


----------



## LMBDave (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's the seat I deceided to go with in the front





Here's a couple pics of it on the boat, dark pic sorry...










Full view of the boat


----------



## flintcreek (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice Rig..... :mrgreen:


----------



## SVOMike86 (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome build Man! Great deal on that boat. Makes me wanna scour Craigslist for something else I can't afford...


----------



## LMBDave (Sep 28, 2011)

SVOMike86 said:


> Awesome build Man! Great deal on that boat. Makes me wanna scour Craigslist for something else I can't afford...



So far ive got about $600 into the whole project, give or take 50 bucks. Beats $30,000 for a new skeeter...although i would definitely love to have a new skeeter.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 28, 2011)

freetofish said:


> Great job... Good post... as much as I like it, i would be concerned about the amount of weight you added... I would guess between 400 and 500 lbs.
> The job does look great.



My thoughts as well - that looks really heavy

But awesome! I am sure teh hull can handle it - just loading and unloading on the trailer looks like a b%^&*$


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow! nice work.


----------



## LMBDave (Sep 29, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> freetofish said:
> 
> 
> > Great job... Good post... as much as I like it, i would be concerned about the amount of weight you added... I would guess between 400 and 500 lbs.
> ...



Loading is a breeze...drive it right up on the trailer, lock it in, hit the road. If there's anything that the new facelift made more difficult, its getting myself to head back to the boat launch.


----------



## bulldog (Sep 29, 2011)

LMBDave said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > freetofish said:
> ...


----------



## manley09 (Sep 30, 2011)

amazing job! a boat I would love to have!


----------



## LMBDave (Sep 30, 2011)

The first fish I caught on my new boat

5lb 1oz Largemouth






The second fish I caught on my new boat

2lb 11oz Smallmouth





A solid first 2 fish...If this is a glimpse into the future of this boat, there are definitely good things to come!


----------



## SVOMike86 (Oct 1, 2011)

Good fish Man! Would love to have some smallmouth near where I live. Closest I think I can get them is about an hour and a half away in the James River. Definitely gotta get out there next spring and see if I can round some up. Glad the boat is working out well for you.


----------



## pointcityboater (May 9, 2012)

I have been lurking on this site for about a week now just reading. Your mod made me register and post. My market is apparently like your's in that tins bring a much higher resale value than older glass ski boats and they are everywhere! However, the lakes I fish tend to have very shallow flats and stumps. Was wondering how shallow you could run that boat in after the mod. I am a family man with two youngins and something like this seriously interests me. Also, how fast does she run with the 85?? You may have already mentioned that...


----------



## bigwave (May 9, 2012)

This is one cool mod, I love those old tri-hulls too. When your not fishing you could put a ski-pole in back seat mount and pull a skier. Job well done =D>


----------



## trott (Jun 7, 2012)

That is an awesome job!!! Trott.


----------



## LMBDave (Jul 4, 2012)

pointcityboater said:


> I have been lurking on this site for about a week now just reading. Your mod made me register and post. My market is apparently like your's in that tins bring a much higher resale value than older glass ski boats and they are everywhere! However, the lakes I fish tend to have very shallow flats and stumps. Was wondering how shallow you could run that boat in after the mod. I am a family man with two youngins and something like this seriously interests me. Also, how fast does she run with the 85?? You may have already mentioned that...



I can get in about a 2 feet of water. She maxes out around 35 mph, its not too bad. I definitely recommend modding an old boat like this, the amount of space they offer leads to endless possibilities! and the build was fairly easy.


----------



## wihil (Jul 4, 2012)

Great job on this one. And love the smally!!! =D> =D>


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jul 4, 2012)

Amazing job on this boat... =D> Buy a few more, mod them out and sell them.


----------



## LMBDave (Jul 24, 2012)

A couple new pics of the lady in her rightful place


----------



## MNHunter505 (Jul 25, 2012)

LMBDave said:


> A couple new pics of the lady in her rightful place
> 
> Very choice...like what you did! If it wasn't for HP restrictions on the lakes around here, I would consider it for sure.


----------



## novaman (Jul 25, 2012)

=D> =D> =D> 8) Real nice job, I really like the way it sets at rest in the water. Real nice balanced look. All You have to worry about now is too many guys wanting to look it over while you're trying to fish. :LOL2:


----------



## tnriverluver (Jul 25, 2012)

I see a lot of old ski boats advertised on CL as fishing boats. You have proved them right I guess lol. Very imaginative build!!!!


----------



## inlovewithsurfin (Jul 25, 2012)

great looking boat! i too have been building some smaller jon boats... always kinda skipped over the older fiberglass boats on craigslist untill now!  what did you use to waterproof all the wood in your build? i really like the way it turned out! keep up the good work


----------



## groundshock (Jul 26, 2012)

Ehhh, I dunno man, I dunno if I like it... Honestly.... I FREAKIN LOVE IT. 

Awesome job.


----------



## fishinnut (Jul 26, 2012)

How did the livewell work out? I used a similar style tub and water splashes over the sides when the boat rocks from large wakes of passing boats.


----------



## Butthead (Jul 26, 2012)

That looks really nice!!
Definitely makes me want to mod one like that.


----------



## LMBDave (Jan 29, 2013)

fishinnut said:


> How did the livewell work out? I used a similar style tub and water splashes over the sides when the boat rocks from large wakes of passing boats.



Thats a good point, i havent finished it yet, but i was planning on either a foam or rubber seal on the underside of both lids so that water wont splash out.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Jan 30, 2013)

that boat would not have been my choice to build on. Maybe thats why my wife calls me a dumb ass. You did a great job on it, and have opened many peoples eyes to what can be done with a little thought and effort. Well Done Sir!!!!!!! =D>


----------



## BloodStone (Jan 31, 2013)

*Great Job! =D> 
2 Questions though; Not to be a wet blanket but, how do you know for sure whether the transom on that old of a fiberglass boat isn't rotted? I used to dabble in fiberglass boats like that but as of late, I've moved away from them because it's difficult to see if the transom or some other vital wood part of the boat has rot forming or not. It's easy with a Aluminum boat to tell (I.e. Transom) & to replace. Not so much with fiberglass. Plus, they're harder on gas pulling TO & FROM the lake & harder on fuel while ON the lake than aluminum. 2) Why did you go with OSB chip board for decking instead of treated 3/4" ply? It's a fact that OSB stuff turns to CRAP when exposed to any kind of weather & wetness (swells) for any length of time (even a small crack in your waterproofing could spell trouble). Nice fish btw.*


----------



## Stefan (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey what an awesome build. I love the lay out and the use of bins framed in for storage / livewell purposes.

How do you find the OSB board holds up in the rain or water? Did you treat it with anything? Has it warped or rotted at all?


----------



## LMBDave (Jun 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=302087#p302087 said:


> Stefan » 26 Feb 2013, 19:35[/url]"]Hey what an awesome build. I love the lay out and the use of bins framed in for storage / livewell purposes.
> 
> How do you find the OSB board holds up in the rain or water? Did you treat it with anything? Has it warped or rotted at all?



I treated and coated the osb in a sealant. I've been using OSB for years and I've never had a problem with it rotting, warping, or anything like that. I use osb becuase its thin, strong and affordable. Something to think about next time you doubt the durability of osb, most homes are made out of osb.


----------



## wwcenturion (Jun 23, 2013)

Really like what you did with this old ski boat. Like you said, there are plenty of them for sale and they are real cheap. I seriously thought about getting one and converting it to a bass boat but decided on a tin instead. Seeing this post makes me want to go ahead and try it. Any idea how much the boat weighs? I only ask because I have to consider weight for towing purposes. 

Again, great job!


----------



## Coach d (Jun 23, 2013)

Fantastic job. Got me looking on Craigslist now.


----------



## LMBDave (Jun 27, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319891#p319891 said:


> wwcenturion » 23 Jun 2013, 15:08[/url]"]Really like what you did with this old ski boat. Like you said, there are plenty of them for sale and they are real cheap. I seriously thought about getting one and converting it to a bass boat but decided on a tin instead. Seeing this post makes me want to go ahead and try it. Any idea how much the boat weighs? I only ask because I have to consider weight for towing purposes.
> 
> Again, great job!



I have no idea, all i know is it was heavy to begin with, I added about 150lbs to it, maybe 200lbs...with 4 people in the boat it was still able to get up on plane. I was towing it with a chevy silverado 1500, but i did tow it once with a GMC Jimmy V6 and it towed fine.

Thanks for all the compliments guys, I'm glad that i was able to inspire some of u...This entire website, including all of your guys' work, has been an inspiration to me.


----------



## Skunked again (Jul 15, 2018)

Still have this boat? If so, how's it doing? 
I'm contemplating rehabbing one of these.


----------

